# how to turn cornbread into an appetizer?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm going to an appetizer potluck tomorrow and I want to make some version of cornbread as a dish. What can I do to make it more appetizer-like? I was thinking either muffins (don't have a mini-muffin pan so they'd be regular size) or maybe just cutting it into real small squares.


----------



## Rainbow2911 (Dec 16, 2004)

Corn-bubble bread? So pieces can easily be torn off?


----------



## somanyjoys (Mar 14, 2006)

I think either of your ideas -- the muffin-sized or small squares would be just fine. I had to pop in to this thread to say, YUM! corn bread!!


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

You could slice it into small pieces and serve it with a side of something to dollop on it. Things that come to mind are honey butter, jalapeno jelly mixed with cream cheese, or a chili and cheddar cheese dip.


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't know if your a veggie, but here's how I serve cornbread muffins as appetizers.

Once the muffins are cooled, slice off the tops and spread both halves with orange marmalade. Sandwich a sliver of honey-cured ham in between the halves and serve. I usually use mini-muffins, but large will work. HTH.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

That sounds good, homefrontgirl!

FOr appetizers, I usually make mexican cornbread (regular cornbread, add jalapenos, cheddar, and corn kernels).


----------

